# She needs a name



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I've got a little girl that has taken a likin' to me. Every time I got out to take care of the chicks, I sit there for a bit and watch them. I got to where I would hold my hand down in the box and let them inspect and peck around on it and i pet those that allow it. I started to notice this one chick was really enjoying the petting and if I held my hand flat under her breast, she would hop up on it. Now, as soon as she notices me sticking my hand down in the box, she comes trotting over to be picked up. She sets in my hand and lets me pet her for as long as I want to. Sometimes, when I put her back down, she stands there and looks at me, as if she's waiting for me to put my hand back down. I think I have a girlfriend.

I need to give her a name, but I'm not really very good at picking names.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

TomC said:


> I've got a little girl that has taken a likin' to me. Every time I got out to take care of the chicks, I sit there for a bit and watch them. I got to where I would hold my hand down in the box and let them inspect and peck around on it and i pet those that allow it. I started to notice this one chick was really enjoying the petting and if I held my hand flat under her breast, she would hop up on it. Now, as soon as she notices me sticking my hand down in the box, she comes trotting over to be picked up. She sets in my hand and lets me pet her for as long as I want to. Sometimes, when I put her back down, she stands there and looks at me, as if she's waiting for me to put my hand back down. I think I have a girlfriend.
> 
> I need to give her a name, but I'm not really very good at picking names.


I tried to load a short video, but it wouldn't load. Maybe it's not allowed.


----------



## 4 toes (Apr 14, 2020)

TomC said:


> I've got a little girl that has taken a likin' to me. Every time I got out to take care of the chicks, I sit there for a bit and watch them. I got to where I would hold my hand down in the box and let them inspect and peck around on it and i pet those that allow it. I started to notice this one chick was really enjoying the petting and if I held my hand flat under her breast, she would hop up on it. Now, as soon as she notices me sticking my hand down in the box, she comes trotting over to be picked up. She sets in my hand and lets me pet her for as long as I want to. Sometimes, when I put her back down, she stands there and looks at me, as if she's waiting for me to put my hand back down. I think I have a girlfriend.
> 
> I need to give her a name, but I'm not really very good at picking names.


I would name her precious


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's allowed, it's just touchy. And there has been an issue with pics lately too.

444lover uses youtube to upload videos here so that might work for you.

Any names I came up with for my birds somehow fit their personality or physical appearance. Give her time to grow some then drag your wife down to the coop and tell her to name her.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's allowed, it's just touchy. And there has been an issue with pics lately too.
> 
> 444lover uses youtube to upload videos here so that might work for you.
> 
> Any names I came up with for my birds somehow fit their personality or physical appearance. Give her time to grow some then drag your wife down to the coop and tell her to name her.


I think I got it to work with YouTube.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, it worked. That's a barred, isn't it? They are supposed to be pretty human friendly. I'd give it time and let her grow into her bigger self and then decide.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yep, it worked. That's a barred, isn't it? They are supposed to be pretty human friendly. I'd give it time and let her grow into her bigger self and then decide.


She's either a barred or a dominique, I can't tell them apart yet and we have both.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't ever bet that I'm right when it comes to anything I haven't raised. I haven't raised barred or doms.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I think she has a name. One of my daughters came over this evening while my wife and I were tending to the chicks. I reached down into the pen as usual and she came running. As she got to my hand, like always, I said "Come here, Sweetie." My daughter asked if I had name her yet, and I said "No". My wife said, "I think she already has a name." I asked, "What?" My wife said, "Sweetie." So, I guess her name is "Sweetie".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's more or less how it happens when we name them. I had one named Dwarf because she was. My Head Tuck was because of an injury she suffered when she was quite young. 

Welcome to the forum, Sweetie.


----------



## ^Kaylor^ (Apr 21, 2020)

Congrats on finding a name!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got to thinking later that's she's liable to turn into the queen of it all and will let everybody know about it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

She might! She's just a bit smaller that the others, but, I've learned from watching them, that size doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not at all. I had a dwarf Silkie. No one pushed her around. But she didn't have a mean bone in her body. Leave her be and she was just a fun loving little girl. Try to bully her and get ready for a beat down.


----------

